# Work bench stool



## GS-76 (Mar 1, 2021)

Finished a new work bench stool. Used a old disc blade and pipe. Made a a Myrtle Tractor style seat. It swivels, nothing fancy, just work grade.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 12 | Creative 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 1, 2021)

Nice! Very nice....


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 1, 2021)

That is fantastic. Love the seat and colors. I have collected 6 or 7 seats and plan to do the same. Have a couple of disc blades, doing the same only with the old metal seat.


----------



## DLJeffs (Mar 1, 2021)

I need one of those. Nice.


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 1, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> I need one of those. Nice.


----------



## stephen45710 (Mar 2, 2021)

Very cool!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 2, 2021)

Very cool!


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 2, 2021)

Great idea! That’s a big chunk of Myrtle! Chuck


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 2, 2021)

Reminded me of one of my favorite BBQ joints: Hard 8 in Stephenville, TX. All their bar seats are big junks of mesquite carved much the same way. Every time I go there I wonder how I am going to leave with one...…...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 2, 2021)

Awesome stool.


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 2, 2021)

Gdurfey said:


> Reminded me of one of my favorite BBQ joints: Hard 8 in Stephenville, TX. All their bar seats are big junks of mesquite carved much the same way. Every time I go there I wonder how I am going to leave with one...…...


You mean this place?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 3, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> You mean this place?
> 
> View attachment 204426


I just drooled all over my keyboard..............what do they call those gigantic stuffed jalapeños? The ones with shrimp in them and wrapped in bacon or some thing like that????? Gee......................


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 3, 2021)

Gdurfey said:


> I just drooled all over my keyboard..............what do they call those gigantic stuffed jalapeños? The ones with shrimp in them and wrapped in bacon or some thing like that????? Gee......................


Don't know! Only been there once and it was ribs for me!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 10, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> Don't know! Only been there once and it was ribs for me!!


I’ve been there twice now! Brisket is most excellent,also! Chuck


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Aug 10, 2021)

Utilitarian maybe but still better than anything you could buy. Love it.


----------

